# Erfahrung mit Kauf vor Release...



## Badly (27. Mai 2014)

Am Freitag kommt das neue MarioKart für die Wii U raus.
Donnerstag wäre aber ein super Zockertag..., da ich Freitag leider arbeiten muss.

Habt Ihr schon mal die Erfahrung gemacht, ob die Händler auch mal einen Tag vorher das Spiel rausrücken? Oder bekommen die irgendwie riesen Ärger und ich kann mir das geschnorre schon mal vorab sparen.

Danke
Gruss


----------



## HGHarti (27. Mai 2014)

Versuch macht klug

Es gibt solche und solche.

Schaue mal bei einigen MM oder Saturn Läden vorbei,am besten gegen Abend.

Aber auch ein Händler deines vetrauens hat gibt es schon früher raus


----------



## Jor-El (27. Mai 2014)

Kleine Läden sind da bestimmt recht entgegenkommend. Zumal sie auch etwas mehr verlangen als die "Großen".


----------



## Abductee (27. Mai 2014)

Amazon, da liegts dann meistens am Release oder einen Tag später im Postkasten.
Ab und zu auch einen Tag davor.


----------



## Thund3rC4k3 (27. Mai 2014)

MM und Saturn bieten durchaus manche Waren wirklich vor Release an. Amazon verschickt Sachen oft so, dass sie am Release oder ein Tag vorher ankommen(Bushido-Sonny Black, Kollegah-KING). Kannst ja mal bei den kleinen Läden und Gamestop nachfragen, du wirst fündig werden glaub mir.


----------



## haii91 (28. Mai 2014)

saturn und media markt geben in leipzig spiele immer einen tag früher aus.


----------



## haii91 (28. Mai 2014)

und das sind sogar vorbesteller editionen von saturn und mm. die werden sogar günstiger als online angeboten und du hast dann eine cd, um es zuhause hscnell zu installieren^^


----------



## Badly (28. Mai 2014)

habs bekommen....ohne probleme...dachte ich muss schon diskussionen führen..nix.hier viel spass...
sowas freut....heute abend glüht die WII


----------



## Laudian (28. Mai 2014)

Ich habs mir heute auch bei Media Markt geholt, den Verkäufer hat das garnicht interessiert dass die eigentlich erst am Freitag rauskommt


----------

